# Indonesian submarine goes missing north of Bali



## dimsum (21 Apr 2021)

Hopefully it regains contact.  A SUBMISS is scary.



> *An Indonesian navy submarine has gone missing with 53 people on board, military officials say.*
> 
> The submarine was conducting a drill north of the island of Bali on Wednesday, but it failed to report back and contact was lost.
> 
> ...











						Missing Indonesian submarine has 72 hours of oxygen left, navy says
					

Indonesia is racing against time to rescue the 53 crew of a missing submarine before the oxygen runs out.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Apr 2021)

Indonesian military says submarine missing with 53 on board
Article link​Hoping things end well, but the info below in yellow isn’t good news.  


> JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) — Indonesia’s navy is searching for a submarine that went missing north of the resort island of Bali with 53 people on board, the military said Wednesday.
> 
> Military chief Hadi Tjahjanto said the KRI Nanggala 402 was participating in a training exercise when it missed a scheduled reporting call.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2021)

I hope it turns out ok but I fear its not going to.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Apr 2021)

Sounds like crush depth. Prayers out to their families and comrades.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Apr 2021)

The search continues.









						Missing Indonesian submarine: US, Australia help search for 53 crew members running low on oxygen
					

Australia has committed two warships to the search effort, while the U.S. adds a reconnaissance plane to help Indonesia’s navy locate a missing submarine with 53 crew members aboard.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2021)

The sub may have been located.



			The Indonesian navy says it found an unknown object with 'strong magnetic resonance' in search for its missing submarine, which has less than 24 hours of oxygen left


----------



## Pelorus (24 Apr 2021)

tomahawk6 said:


> The sub may have been located.



Unfortunately with submarine incidents it seems like the location of the sub itself often results in ultimately finding the metal grave of its crew. Hopefully this isn't the case; best of luck to the recovery effort.


----------



## Gorgo (24 Apr 2021)

Sad news...



			Indonesia navy declares lost sub with 53 aboard sunk
		


Fair winds and following seas, friends.  May you be welcomed into Paradise with open arms.  Your work is all done here; we have the watch.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Apr 2021)

Sub wreckage Found in 3  Parts

Might give families some closure.



			Sunk Indonesian submarine found split into three


----------



## Halifax Tar (26 Apr 2021)

For those in peril.  I hope they are at peace now.


----------

